# smartd. Is it serious doctor?

## Gentree

I've just noticed some smartd output coming up in messages

```
Feb 19 10:54:07 linbox smartd[6271]: Device: /dev/hda, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 56 to 57

Feb 19 10:54:07 linbox smartd[6271]: Device: /dev/hda, SMART Usage Attribute: 194 Temperature_Celsius changed from 42 to 44

Feb 19 10:54:07 linbox smartd[6271]: Device: /dev/hda, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 56 to 57

Feb 19 10:54:08 linbox smartd[6271]: Device: /dev/hdc, SMART Prefailure Attribute: 1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate changed from 57 to 58

Feb 19 10:54:08 linbox smartd[6271]: Device: /dev/hdc, SMART Usage Attribute: 195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered changed from 57 to 58

```

apart from the temp change I was wondering how serious the Raw-read and ECC-recovered messages were. It seemed a bit odd that two different disks on different interfaces were showing similar messages. Does this point to a mobo problem or are these just normal functional messages.

I guess the Prefailure doesn't look too promising.

TIA, Gentree.   :Cool: 

----------

## frostschutz

Last time I had Hardware_ECC_Recovered issues it was caused by a bad cable.

----------

